# serching for work



## smukke (Jul 19, 2010)

hi all im an new member her and i find the site when i was serching about how can i find work on egypt.
so if there is any special ways plz i want to know how?

thx all


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

smukke said:


> hi all im an new member her and i find the site when i was serching about how can i find work on egypt.
> so if there is any special ways plz i want to know how?
> 
> thx all


Try reading the sticky thread ^^^^^ up there.
It's called "Looking for work".
Good luck in your search.


----------



## smukke (Jul 19, 2010)

Sam said:


> Try reading the sticky thread ^^^^^ up there.
> It's called "Looking for work".
> Good luck in your search.


thx Sam i will do


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Maiden put a note in there saying " If you are looking for work or indeed advertising a position please use the job section that we have for this purpose.
Good luck in your search"..... where is this job section? Can someone please post the URL here please


----------

